# Bino Help



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I am looking for new binoculars? I have cheap ones now. Something in mid price range around $300. The Nikon Monarchs 10X42 are nice, any other opions or suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm moving this thread to the _General Hunting and Gear_ forum. It's probably a better fit there than in the _Big Game_ forum.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I have the Monarchs. No complaints.


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Make sure you check out the Minox binos, they are fantastic for the price. I think Sportsman's has some on sale right now as well.


----------



## jonnyutah (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a pair of pentex i love might want to check them out


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I own a pair of the Bushy Elites, they were about $300 on SWFA a couple years back. If I had it to do again I would probably go with the low end Vortex. They are in the $300 price point. The reason being warranty. The Bushys have been great, but Vortex warranty is second to none.

http://swfa.com/Vortex-10x42-Fury-Binocular-P10839.aspx

Good Luck


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have heard nothing but good things about Vortex especially the guarantee/warranty.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

+1 on Vortex. I have the Vortex Fury 10x42 and love them. They are waterproof and never fog up. Crystal clear lenses and as mentioned before, a warranty that is second to none. Can't go wrong!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I have heard nothing but good things about Vortex especially the guarantee/warranty.


A buddy uses vortex optics and loves them. I would have purchased vortex but they were out of stock when I needed them so I went with the monarchs.

Comparing the monarchs and vortex in the field... both the same quality.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

+100 Vortex.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I have the 10x42 Nikon Monarch and have really enjoyed them. When I was shopping for those I was looking through the Leupolds and some of the Cabela's brand too. For my eyes, the Nikon was clearly better than the Leupold. There was a Cabela's branded (XT I think) one that looked equal in clarity to me, and was maybe $10-$20 less. I went with the Nikon's because they are covered for 25 years even if it is my fault, the Cabela's were limited lifetime for manufacturer's defects. Plus, I've always been really happy with all my Nikon riflescopes. 
I hear the Vortex binos are awesome, but I do not have any experience with them. Cabela's wasn't selling them in the store at the time, and SW didn't have any in stock (good sign perhaps).


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a pair of the Monarchs and they are great glasses. I've had many good compliments about them.

I say get 'em.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Always go with the 'Golden Ring'.....Leupolds....you'll never regret it.


----------

